# Hệ thống Điện > Ống phóng laser & các thiết bị liên quan >  Tổng hợp các vấn đề về nguồn phát laser fiber 60W Spectra-Physics

## h-d

Trên diễn đàn có khác nhiều bác mua loại nguồn này, mình lập mục này anh em cùng trao đổi cho tiện.

các thông số cơ bản: công suất 60w cho 2 modul diot ở trong máy. bước sóng 810un.
hiện tại được biết có 2 phiên bản SX tại USA date 2008 và Thailand 2010



Một số chú ý cơ bản khi nhận hàng về.
nên tháo ra kiểm tra lại xem có tụt jack và kiểm tra lại 2 ốc của cáp quang trong máy.


jack nguồn khác kiểu phổ thông nên có thể kiếm 2 cốt cắm vào là được



không nên lắp thanh nhôm đỡ cáp quang trước vì nếu lắm chặt là không lắp được cáp quang vào


khi tháo đầu bảo vệ cáp quang thì giữ đầu chụp tròn bên ngoài rồi tháo con ốc lục giá bên trong, tránh tình trạng tháo sai làm tụt đầu quang và hỏng cáp. khi lắp chú ý chốt định vị, cáp quang 2 đầu như nhau nên lắp đầu nào cũng được. CHÚ Ý KIỂM TRA ĐẦU CÁP VÀ CÁC BỀ MẶT DẪN TIA PHẢI SẠCH


Jack điều khiển qua cổng analog 26 chân và đấu theo sơ đồ này, chú ý chân 2 để kích modul 1 và chân 6 kích modul 2. nối tắt 2-6 để phát cả 2 modul hoặc kích từng modul tùy các bác. công tắc K để kích hoạt. bấm sau khoảng 4s mới phát tia hoặc có thể nối tắt công tắc và chỉnh điện áp về 0v rồi chỉnh dần lên sẽ phát tia. xem tài liệu trang 50 để biết thêm. trên LCD có 2 thông số C1: và C2:để thể hiện công suất phát cho 2 modul 



Nguồn cấp điều khiển công suất từ 0-4V


Sau khi mọi việc đã hoàn tất bắt đầu test:
PC trong máy khởi động khá lâu mới hiển thị LCD, quạt quay rất mạch có cảm giác hơi sợ sợ tiếng gió
chú ý: nếu chưa cắp cáp nối chân 7-8 máy báo lỗi 12. Nếu đã nối máy báo lỗi 13, ta tiến hành bật chìa khóa máy báo lỗi 16 rồi chuyển sang màn hình sẵn sàng


CHÚ Ý KHI MÁY KHỞI ĐỘNG ĐÈN LED XANH (LASER EMISSION) SÁNG LÚC ĐÓ MÁY CÓ PHÁT TIA NÊN TUYỆT ĐỐI KHÔNG NHÌN ĐẦU CÁP HAY ĐỂ GẦN VẬT LIỆU CÓ PHẢN XẠ ĐỂ TRÁNH NGUY HIỂM DÙ CÔNG SUẤT CỰC THẤP.

Các bác về đấu nối hoặc điều khiển bộ nguồn thì tùy thuộc vào controler mà chọn mạch và đấu sao cho phù hợp để có tín hiệu 0-4v điều khiển công suất
nếu controler tín hiệu pwm thì mua modul pwm-analog của mạch việt như hình. nếu là digital thì kiếm mạch DAC.


CÁ NHÂN MÌNH NHẬN SÉT TỔNG QUÁT CHUNG:
-đây hoàn toàn không phải nguồn mới 100% nếu các bác để ý chỗ quai sách có 4 lỗ thì đều có dấu hiệu ren, đồng nghĩ nó đã được lắp lên đâu đó. (nhưng trả sao vì mình mua hàng cũ mà)
-nguồn này có bước sóng 810un nên không ăn được kim loại, kể cả nhôm đã anod, trong trường hợp bắn các kim loại mỏng vẫn thủng nhưng thực tế là nóng quá mà thủng chứ không phải nó ăn được kim loại.
- ăn được các vật liệu phi kim gỗ đá...TRỪ CÁC LOẠI DẪN SÁNG (mika trong hoặc kính)

NẾU GẶP VẬT LIỆT CÓ PHẢN XẠ TIA THÌ NGUỒN TỰ NGẮT PHÁT ĐỂ BẢO VỆ ĐỂ TRÁNH HỎNG DIOT.

so sánh 
nhươc điểm: tổng quan thì thua nguồn CO2 vì mika trong không cắt, nhôm đã anod cũng không ăn
ưu điểm: là nguồn fiber có tuổi thọ cao dẫy tia bằng cáp nên lắp đặt dễ dàng, giá thành 2nd vừa phải để yêu khoa học

ĐÓ LÀ Ý KIẾN CÁ NHÂN, CÁC BÁC VÀO CHÉM TIẾP

----------

ahdvip, bibonxyz, emptyhb, Gamo, thuanbk, thuhanoi, Trung hoàng

----------


## ta_ngai

Cám ơn bài viết chi tiết của bác. Bác tiện cho e hỏi với công suất này cắt đc gỗ dầy mấy mm và đá dầy mấy mm ạ?

----------

Trung hoàng

----------


## thuanbk

Thứ nhất: Theo em, đây không phải nguồn fiber mà đây chỉ là nguồn phát diode trực tiếp dẫn bằng fiber thôi. 
Thứ hai: nếu nguồn này bước sóng 810nm (hoặc 808nm) thì được dùng trong y tế, hàn laser là chính.

----------

h-d

----------


## Nam CNC

theo biểu đồ trên con laser thị trường hay bán có bước sóng 1064 Nn thì khắc vàng ( AU ) rất tệ nhưng thực tế ứng dụng khắc chữ trên vàng rất nhiều , bác h-d giải thích sao ? biểu đồ cho thấy ăn nhôm là dữ nhất trong bước sóng hỏng lẻ biểu đồ sai hay bác h-d test chưa đúng ?

thấu kính hội tụ trong các máy tạo ra tia có đường kính 27-35 micro met , vậy khi test bác đã tạo ra tia siêu nhỏ như thế chưa ?

----------


## Nam CNC

nhận xét nguồn laser chỉ làm cho việc gì đó là chủ quan , theo kỹ thuật nó làm được việc gì thì mình ứng dụng làm theo cái thứ mình muốn miễn là đừng sai kỹ thuật là ok , cho hỏi , bác h-d đã đọc tài liệu nguồn này có chế độ cắt continue không ? nếu cho cắt liên tục thì kiểu gì em cũng DIY được cho 1 con điêu khắc và cắt , còn cắt cái vẹo gì là chuyện của em hohoho.

----------


## h-d

> theo biểu đồ trên con laser thị trường hay bán có bước sóng 1064 Nn thì khắc vàng ( AU ) rất tệ nhưng thực tế ứng dụng khắc chữ trên vàng rất nhiều , bác h-d giải thích sao ? biểu đồ cho thấy ăn nhôm là dữ nhất trong bước sóng hỏng lẻ biểu đồ sai hay bác h-d test chưa đúng ?
> 
> thấu kính hội tụ trong các máy tạo ra tia có đường kính 27-35 micro met , vậy khi test bác đã tạo ra tia siêu nhỏ như thế chưa ?


cái biểu đồ này giờ em mới thấy, nhưng bản thân em dùng khá nhiều máy 1064 khắc kim loại ok, khắc trên phi kim vẫn được. nhưng chính cái bứoc sóng 810 thì 2 hôm nay mới test nên em thấy nó vậy. hiện tại testthaaui kính theo máy nên không đạt được yêu cầu của cụ Nam CNC đâu. cụ test thử đi. em test hết bộ này rồi và toàn bộ em biết em đã nói ở trên.

----------


## h-d

> Thứ nhất: Theo em, đây không phải nguồn fiber mà đây chỉ là nguồn phát diode trực tiếp dẫn bằng fiber thôi. 
> Thứ hai: nếu nguồn này bước sóng 810nm (hoặc 808nm) thì được dùng trong y tế, hàn laser là chính.


nguồn fiber điot trực tiếp em có đây 1064 ăn kim loại ầm ầm

----------


## Gamo

> nhận xét nguồn laser chỉ làm cho việc gì đó là chủ quan , theo kỹ thuật nó làm được việc gì thì mình ứng dụng làm theo cái thứ mình muốn miễn là đừng sai kỹ thuật là ok , cho hỏi , bác h-d đã đọc tài liệu nguồn này có chế độ cắt continue không ? nếu cho cắt liên tục thì kiểu gì em cũng DIY được cho 1 con điêu khắc và cắt , còn cắt cái vẹo gì là chuyện của em hohoho.


Ông Dũng HD test rùi, chú chetaocnc test rùi, mày làm bài test đi... chẳng lẽ Nam CNC chỉ nói  :Wink: 

** tao hóng **

PS: mày cấp từ 0-4v là nó cắt liên tục thui, y như con CO2 ấy mà

----------


## thuanbk

> nguồn fiber điot trực tiếp em có đây 1064 ăn kim loại ầm ầm


tùy bước sóng thôi bác, em có nói là diode trực tiếp là 808 hết đâu.
bản thân con Fiber IPG cũng dùng diode bơm bằng 808nm, 935nm thôi nhưng đầu ra sau khuếch đại bằng fiber là 1064 để làm đúng khả năng của 1064.

----------


## h-d

> nhận xét nguồn laser chỉ làm cho việc gì đó là chủ quan , theo kỹ thuật nó làm được việc gì thì mình ứng dụng làm theo cái thứ mình muốn miễn là đừng sai kỹ thuật là ok , cho hỏi , bác h-d đã đọc tài liệu nguồn này có chế độ cắt continue không ? nếu cho cắt liên tục thì kiểu gì em cũng DIY được cho 1 con điêu khắc và cắt , còn cắt cái vẹo gì là chuyện của em hohoho.


cấp 0-4v vào chơi thôi cụ. em về làm máy cắt, nhưng chưa ghép với controler

----------


## chetaocnc

> tùy bước sóng thôi bác, em có nói là diode trực tiếp là 808 hết đâu.
> bản thân con Fiber IPG cũng dùng diode bơm bằng 808nm, 935nm thôi nhưng đầu ra sau khuếch đại bằng fiber là 1064 để làm đúng khả năng của 1064.


bác này được cái nói chính xác :Wink:  mấy bộ fiber tập trung năng lượng lớn vào một tia siêu nhỏ nên nó bắn phá nhanh con này anh em nghiên cứu hội tụ tia cho càng nhỏ càng tốt em bảo đảm nó bắn phá cũng zữ :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

tao chưa có đủ đồ chơi test , chắc sau tết quởn , nhập controller châu âu về ghép với 3 bộ galvo của CBNN nữa thì mới biết , còn giờ chưa biết gì.

Những gì tao biết nhờ đi triển lãm metalex vừa rồi nên biết vậy thôi , không lẽ tao đem lên Nam Sơn cho nó test ???


Vậy là 50 cái nguồn này về tay mấy cha em yêu khoa học không à . Chờ đợi đại ca phương bắc TCM hay anh anh Phương mại d.....m thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... giờ mới biết tên anh Phuongmd  :Wink:

----------


## vufree

Các cụ nói 1064 chuyên ăn lim loại sao Mình thử máy CO2 60w bắn lên nhôm anode không để lại vết thẹo nào vậy nhỉ?

----------


## h-d

ăn mà anh Vũ, ăn được lớp mầu anod thôi

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy bọn Tây nó test 808nm như thế này:

----------


## CKD

Làm gì có vụ vào là 808nm mà ra khỏi fiber là được 1064nm.
Nếu làm được chuyện đó thì sợi fiber đắt hơn con diod là cái chắc. Và mấy bác cứ mua sợi đó về mà chơi. Nguồn 810-910 có bán nhiều và rẻ hơn nhiều nguồn 1064.

Gọi là nguồn fiber, là gọi cái công cụ dẫn truyền là cái sợi fiber optic thôi. Nó cũng như sợi cáp quang mà mấy bác dùng để vô adsl mà lướt diễn đàn chém gió. Có chăng là chất liệu, tiết diện nó tốt hơn nhiều so với cái fiber kia.

Tất nhiên, có laser diod 810 sau khi đi vào hệ thống, đi ra là 1064. Làm được chuyện này, không phải do sợi fiber nào cả. Mà là do một loạt các thấu kính. Đặt biệt là không phải cái thấu kính nào gắn vào cũng làm thay đổi được bước sóng.

Quay lại rủi ro của anh thuhanoi.
Mình nhớ đã từng cảnh báo, khi thiếu phụ kiện, các bác từng tính đến giải pháp diy, cắt đôi sợi fiber là hoàn toàn không thể, nếu làm là phá hoại vì cắt xong quăng thàng rác luôn.
Nếu giờ bác nào vẫn muốn cắt & diy. Liên hệ với mình, mình hướng dẫn cách làm. Làm xong có vào thùng rác không thì hên/xui. Mình thì mình thấy xui nhiều hơn hên.
Kỹ thuật cắt & mài của mình cũng chẵng cao. Chỉ là có 1 thời gian, cắt & mài bề mặt kim loại đủ để đưa lên kính hiểm vi, nhìn & phân tích tinh thể.

----------

nzhuhu

----------


## tcm

Các bác hết sức bình tĩnh. Chuyện tia laser ăn vật liệu gì nó không chỉ phụ thuộc vào bước sóng đâu. Các hệ thống cắt kim loại nó có bước sóng thông dụng từ 355, 532, 1064, 10640 nm còn hệ thống khắc kim loại thì chủ yếu là 532 và 1064 nm. Vậy tại sao laser co2 cắt đc kim loại mà lại không khắc đc? Bởi vì nguyên tắc cắt và khắc có chỗ không giống nhau.
- Để laser cắt kim loại thì ta dùng tia laser làm *nóng chảy kim loại* và dùng hỗ trợ của áp suất dòng khí thổi bay kim loại lỏng này đi.
- Còn muốn khắc đc kim loại thì khó hơn là ta phải làm cho kim loại nóng lên trên mức nóng chảy tức là phải đốt cháy và bay hơi một phần kim loại đi với thời gian rất ngắn.
- Chính vì vậy muốn khắc kim  loại thì chùm tia laser phải có chất lượng cao thì sau khi qua thấu kính hội tụ mới tạo ra điểm hội tụ cực nhỏ và có năng lượng cao được.
- Các dòng laser có chất lượng chùm tia cao theo thứ tự là: fiber laser - laser thể rắn (YAG) - laser bán dẫn - laser thể khí.
- Cái bộ nguồn mà các bác đang có nó là *Bộ nguồn laser bán dẫn* chứ không phải fiber như các bác đang nghĩ đâu. Cái này là nguồn phát laser bán dẫn trực tiếp có thể dùng để cắt da, gỗ mỏng, kim loại mỏng.... trừ vật liệu dẫn sáng (tất nhiên để cắt kim loại thì bộ này công suất nhỏ quá). Còn muốn làm máy khắc kim loại thì phải thêm khối thứ nữa mới chạy đc.
- Vấn đề phản xạ các bác có thể xử lí đơn giản bằng cách lắp thêm cái đầu bép cắt ở thấu kính ra là hạn chế hầu hết tia phản xạ ngược đc rồi.

----------

Gamo, h-d, thuanbk

----------


## thucncvt

> Trên diễn đàn có khác nhiều bác mua loại nguồn này, mình lập mục này anh em cùng trao đổi cho tiện.
> 
> các thông số cơ bản: công suất 60w cho 2 modul diot ở trong máy. bước sóng 810un.
> hiện tại được biết có 2 phiên bản SX tại USA date 2008 và Thailand 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Một số chú ý cơ bản khi nhận hàng về.
> nên tháo ra kiểm tra lại xem có tụt jack và kiểm tra lại 2 ốc của cáp quang trong máy.
> ...


Vừa rồi Bác *h-d* có hỏi em là cũng đặt 1 bộ nguồn laser fiber này ah . nhưng mà khi em thấy khi bác chủ test thử mà cháy được giấy là em thôi luôn ,
 Em cung đã test trên máy fiber em đang cung cấp thì giấy không thể cắt được ,nói chung là đốt cháy ,khi cắt thử trên giấy bạc bao thuốc lá thì phần nhôm thì cắt ok mà giấy thì vẫn y nguyên ,và CO2  thì ngược lại giấy thì ok mà nhôm thì còn nguyên, chỉ thủng thôi 
Nên thị trường có dòng máy cho phi kim và kim loại riêng ,nếu nguồn nói cắt đuọc trên 2 loại thì em nghĩ CO2 bị tiệt chủng rồi
- EM nghĩ vậy 
tiện Em khoe cái tên lửa ,do em lắp ráp 
,

----------


## thuanbk

> Làm gì có vụ vào là 808nm mà ra khỏi fiber là được 1064nm.
> Nếu làm được chuyện đó thì sợi fiber đắt hơn con diod là cái chắc. Và mấy bác cứ mua sợi đó về mà chơi. Nguồn 810-910 có bán nhiều và rẻ hơn nhiều nguồn 1064.
> 
> Gọi là nguồn fiber, là gọi cái công cụ dẫn truyền là cái sợi fiber optic thôi. Nó cũng như sợi cáp quang mà mấy bác dùng để vô adsl mà lướt diễn đàn chém gió. Có chăng là chất liệu, tiết diện nó tốt hơn nhiều so với cái fiber kia.
> 
> Tất nhiên, có laser diod 810 sau khi đi vào hệ thống, đi ra là 1064. Làm được chuyện này, không phải do sợi fiber nào cả. Mà là do một loạt các thấu kính. Đặt biệt là không phải cái thấu kính nào gắn vào cũng làm thay đổi được bước sóng.
> 
> Quay lại rủi ro của anh thuhanoi.
> Mình nhớ đã từng cảnh báo, khi thiếu phụ kiện, các bác từng tính đến giải pháp diy, cắt đôi sợi fiber là hoàn toàn không thể, nếu làm là phá hoại vì cắt xong quăng thàng rác luôn.
> ...



Sự hiếu biết của tôi hạn hẹp, có gì bác bỏ qua cho nhé, tôi chỉ mới biết là nguyên tắc của laser sử dụng 1 nguồn năng lượng kích thích 1 tinh thể (hoặc vật liệu hoặc phân tử) lên mức năng lượng cao hơn và khi ko được kích thích nó sẽ trở về mức năng lượng cũ và đồng thời phát ra 1 photon.
Có 1 số loại nguyên lý mà "vào này ra nọ":
Thứ 1: Laser diode làm nguồn kích thích cho tinh thể Nd:YAG hoặc Nd:YVO trong các hệ DPSS để phát ra tia 1064nm. Một số công nghệ cũ người ta dùng nóng xenon thay vì laser diode.
Thứ 2: Fiber laser gồm Yb+ và Er+  dùng diode 975 - 980nm để kích thích phát ra tia 1064nm và 1550nm theo thứ tự.

Mời bác xem qua 1 ít ảnh em nghiên cứu được  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

> Tất nhiên, có laser diod 810 sau khi đi vào hệ thống, đi ra là 1064. Làm được chuyện này, không phải do sợi fiber nào cả. Mà là do một loạt các thấu kính. Đặt biệt là không phải cái thấu kính nào gắn vào cũng làm thay đổi được bước sóng.


E chơi laser cũng từ năm 2009 tới giờ vẫn chưa thấy cái dzụ tia 810 qua thấu kính ra 1064 đó bác, mong bác cho vài ví dụ mở mang tầm nhìn ợ :v

Theo như sơ đồ này tia 808nm phải bắn qua 1 tinh thể (ko phải thấu kính) mới ra đc tia 1064, muốn ra tia xanh lá bước sóng 532nm phải qua 1 tính thể lọc khác.

----------

h-d, tcm, thuhanoi

----------


## nzhuhu

> Làm gì có vụ vào là 808nm mà ra khỏi fiber là được 1064nm.
> Nếu làm được chuyện đó thì sợi fiber đắt hơn con diod là cái chắc. Và mấy bác cứ mua sợi đó về mà chơi. Nguồn 810-910 có bán nhiều và rẻ hơn nhiều nguồn 1064.
> 
> Gọi là nguồn fiber, là gọi cái công cụ dẫn truyền là cái sợi fiber optic thôi. Nó cũng như sợi cáp quang mà mấy bác dùng để vô adsl mà lướt diễn đàn chém gió. Có chăng là chất liệu, tiết diện nó tốt hơn nhiều so với cái fiber kia.
> 
> Tất nhiên, có laser diod 810 sau khi đi vào hệ thống, đi ra là 1064. Làm được chuyện này, không phải do sợi fiber nào cả. Mà là do một loạt các thấu kính. Đặt biệt là không phải cái thấu kính nào gắn vào cũng làm thay đổi được bước sóng.
> 
> Quay lại rủi ro của anh thuhanoi.
> Mình nhớ đã từng cảnh báo, khi thiếu phụ kiện, các bác từng tính đến giải pháp diy, cắt đôi sợi fiber là hoàn toàn không thể, nếu làm là phá hoại vì cắt xong quăng thàng rác luôn.
> ...



Cám ơn CKD nha. Anh cứ thắc mắc hoài ko biết cáp quang laser và cáp quang internet có gì khác nhau vì thông tin anh đọc là cáp quang internet cũng dùng truyền tín hiệu sáng thôi nên anh nghĩ cả 2 loại cáp đều giống nhau ở thiết kế nhưng khác nhau ở chất lượng. Và anh cũng có 1 ngu kiến ko biết em có góp ý dùm anh được không, nếu nó là cáp quang loại tốt dành cho laser thì tác dụng của nó là truyền ánh sáng vậy thì nó đâu có phân biệt là mình phóng ra tia gì phải không em, bước tia 810, 1064,.... thì nó vẫn truyền tốt và đầy đủ.

----------


## Gamo

Sợi fiber phản xạ và truyền dẫn tốt với vài bước sóng thôi bác. Cáp quang internet co vài loại. Loại khoảng cách ngắn dùng bước sóng 700-800nm, loại xa hình như dùng khoảng 1100-1300nm

Dùng sai loại sợ cháy thôi

----------


## vufree

Cụ nào có hoặc biết chỗ nào mua được jack cắm cho bộ laser này không ạ?

----------


## emptyhb

Em nhìn cái này rất giống jack nguồn dành cho máy Power Mac. Bác cứ ra hiệu bán đồ táo mua sợi dây nguồn là có thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoahong102

tiên thể, bác nào ôm hàng dây với thấy kính mà gắn được với bộ này, thì rao bán đi cho anh em còn cắn răng móc ví  :Big Grin:  thiếu đến mấy chục bộ cơ mà
ông nào dự chơi glavo thì cần gì cáp nhỉ cáp trong máy kéo ra là dc mà????

----------


## CKD

Mình thì biết rất ít về fiber, nhưng cũng có tìm hiểu tí chút về nó. Và cái mà mình mang ra để trao đổi nó hạn hẹp như cái hiểu biết của mình.

Thấy mọi người hay gọi là laser fiber. Thật ra, với sự yếu kếm của mình thì mình chẵng biết được cái nguồn đó nó thế nào cả. Mình chỉ biết fiber là cái sợi dây dẫn quang thôi. Ngoài ra không thấy cái fiber nào nó phát ra laser.

Trong một số cái gọi là laser pump, có dùng dây fiber để ghép quang. Có tác dụng với hệ, và trong các ứng dụng này thì sợi fiber thấy được làm với chất liệu đặc biệt. Ngoài sợi fiber, hệ còn có các thấu kính, vật hấp thụ v.v... thì mới thành hệ được. Mình nghĩ, nếu nói sợi fiber này không thông dụng. Và nó chỉ nằm trong nguồn, không có bán đại trà bên ngoài ạ.

Về việc đổi bước sóng, mình gọi là hệ thấu kính, tức có hấp thụ & phản xạ. Có nói thêm là không phải cái nào cũng đổi được mà phụ thuộc vào chất liệu. Chất liệu hấp thụ, cũng có nhiều loại khác nhau, mỗi loại sau khi hấp thụ sẽ phát lại được bước sóng khác nhau. Và sao phải cả hệ.. tìm hiểu kỹ hơn sẽ rỏ. Khi đó con diod có vai trò là nguồn năng lượng & kích thích. Mình không phải chuyên gia, nên chỉ nói được chung chung. Còn muốn phân tích kỹ & cụ thể, hợp chất nào, ra được bước sóng nào nó vượt quá phạm vi chủ đề này.

----------


## CKD

về dây fiber thì không đủ kiến thức để xác định nó là khác nhau hay giống nhau. Thử phân tích:
- Về mặt hiệu suất dẫn truyền, mình thấy fiber viễn thông vẫn đặt hiệu suất rất cao, theo mình thấy là phải tầm 95% trở lên. Với mức này thì fiber cho laser công nghiệp chắc cũng tầm mức này mà thôi.
- Về chất liệu, theo quang học thì chiết suất của mỗi chất liệu với mỗi bước sóng khác nhau đề có hiệu quả khác nhau. Nên nếu chuyên thì mỗi bước sóng sẽ có một chất liệu riêng để đạt hiệu quả cao nhất. Và ngay cả chiết suất chất liệu cũng ảnh hưởng đến khã năng bẻ cong của dây dẫn.
- Về công suất thì viễn thông công suất rất thấp, do đó tổng tiết diện dẫn truyền chắc không cần phải to. Laser công nghiệp công suất lớn nên đòi hỏi nhiều hơn.

Về hậu quả, thì mình nghĩ dây của bác thuhanoi chỉ vì nó bẩn phần đầu tí xíu thôi. Khi phát laser, vết bẩn này nó hấp thu nhiệt gây nóng đầu nối. Từ đó suy ra, nếu mặt cắt của đầu sợi quang, không thật phẳng thì sẽ vướng 2 vấn đề.
- Tia sau khi thoát ra sẽ bị tán xạ. Không tập trung nữa.
- Đầu sợi quang hiệu suất dẫn truyền giảm nên sẽ hấp thụ nhiệt, nóng & có thể cháy.

**** Các bạn đọc manual của nó, sẽ thấy 2 vấn đề về dây dẫn.
- Cung tròn nhỏ nhất có thể uốn cong của dây. Nếu cố tình uốn cong hơn giới hạn cho phép, tia dẫn trong dây sẽ không thể phản xạ, hấp thụ & cháy dây.
- Cách đánh giá chất lượng đầu dây.

Ở trên mình có nhắc đến laser pump. Thấy có nhiều ý kiến là nhờ cái này mà nó nâng được công suất laser lên nhiều lần. Mình thì nghĩ, chữ pump này nó chẵng có tăng công suất nào cả. Mà còn giảm vài % công suất.
Theo các trả lời từ thầy google, mình thấy laser pump là một hệ dùng để thay đổi bước sóng laser, cho phù hợp vối nhu cầu. Vì mỗi bước sóng laser sẽ hiệu quả cho một nhu cầu khác nhau. Hệ pump thường thấy và dể nhận biết nhất là các gương phản xạ, thấu kinh, lăng kính v.v... ngoài ra còn có các thanh hợp chất, các thành này khác nhau tùy theo nhu cầu bước sóng. Có hệ đơn giản, có hệ phức tạp ghép rất nhiều thanh khác nhau lại. Muốn biết rỏ hơn thì hỏi thấy google, thầy ấy có thể trả lời mức căn bản là hợp chất gì có thể cho ra được bước sóng nào.
Việc phát photon & bước sóng thì nó thuộc vật lý lượng tử. Mà căn bản là ta đã học thời phổ thông. Mỗi khi electron nhảy từ quỹ đạo năng lượng cao xuống năng lượng thấp sẽ phát ra một năng lượng, năng lượng này dao động ở một tần số riêng và thoát ra ngoài, gọi là photon. Để ép electron nhảy quỷ đạo thì phải nạp năng lượng cho nó, gọi là pump. Nguồn năng lượng này có thể là diod, đèn flash, đèn xenon v.v...

Nếu anh em thích trao đổi thêm & sâu hơn về laser thì lập chủ để mới. Biết đâu.. ở nhà các bạn đủ đồ để có thể tự chế nguồn laser  :Smile:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Em nhìn cái này rất giống jack nguồn dành cho máy Power Mac. Bác cứ ra hiệu bán đồ táo mua sợi dây nguồn là có thôi.


cộng nguồn này chắc 1 chai :Big Grin:

----------


## foxnguyen

Theo mình bít thì bác thanbk nói rất đúng. Heheh.
Mình cũng có laser loại này. Dùng diode 808nm để pump. Và flash.  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Tự chế laser đi

----------


## chetaocnc

em đang chờ bác Gamo test rổ kính hội tụ của bác ấy đây! với lại trông chờ bác h-d quay cai clip bảo vệ phản xạ ngược :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

hoho... dạ...

Đang làm biếng... chờ có jack về rùi test luôn  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

> cộng nguồn này chắc 1 chai


Jack nguồn này là chuẩn US 20A (cái trên máy tính hay thấy là chuẩn 15A). Mấy cụ tìm trên diễn đàn hoặc mấy chỗ bán đồ Audio là có à.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

> - Cung tròn nhỏ nhất có thể uốn cong của dây. Nếu cố tình uốn cong hơn giới hạn cho phép, tia dẫn trong dây sẽ không thể phản xạ, hấp thụ & cháy dây.


Theo e nghĩ cung tròn nhỏ nhất có thể uốn cong, đó là hạn chế việc gãy gập dây quang bên trong, thiết kế của nó là sợi thủy tinh ợ.

@chetaocnc: cọng dây đó ra Nhật Tảo hỏi mấy tiệm bán dây cũ, giá trc mua là 120k 1 cọng.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

> Theo e nghĩ cung tròn nhỏ nhất có thể uốn cong, đó là hạn chế việc gãy gập dây quang bên trong, thiết kế của nó là sợi thủy tinh ợ.


Cái này từ ngữ thì mình chẵng nhớ rỏ, nhưng nó liên quan đến góc phản xạ. Thường tùy theo chiết suất mà mặt chiết quang chỉ phản xạ ở một góc từ min-max, nếu vượt quá góc này thì tia sẽ xuyên qua, bị khúc xạ chứ không còn bị phản xạ nữa.



Chứ đây quang thì mình thấy, nó cũng dẻo dai lắm.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

tia xuất hiện lúc khởi động an toàn 100% nhé các bác em dùng máy đo rồi nó chỉ do con diode red phát thôi nên các bác yên tâm

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> tia xuất hiện lúc khởi động an toàn 100% nhé các bác em dùng máy đo rồi nó chỉ do con diode red phát thôi nên các bác yên tâm


Bác kiểm tra kỹ lại cho chắc chắn, mình cũng thấy nó nhá sáng khi khởi động. Nếu có RED thì nó để định vị, vậy điều khiển cho nó sáng lên bằng tín hiệu gì, nghiên cứu luôn bác.

----------


## CKD

Trở lại vấn đề dây dẫn quang.
Theo tài liệu mà bác inhainha share. Thì dây có khác nhau theo kích thước, với công suất 15-30W thì dây core có đường kính ~0.8. Trong khi dây cho 60W thì core có D là ~1.2mm. Ngoài ra chất liệu thì không thấy nói đến.

Cái ảnh bên dưới là các hợp chất cũng như kiểu laser, khã năng công suất. Hơi chi chít xíu.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy cái trang fiberguide nó tính dây 1,6mm như của mình nó dẫn đến 20KW tia laser 808nm - khiếp

----------


## CKD

Quên mất!
Hôm rồi có đọc một tài liệu của tụi khoai. Bảo rằng muốn ghép công suất của các nguồn laser phải có mạch điều khiển cho nó đồng phase. Vì laser là dạng sóng, nên lý thuyết là nếu nghịch phase thì nó sẽ cân bằng năng lượng & sẽ triệt tiêu. Nên khi ghép cần phải được control sao cho nó phát đồng phase.

Hic! Trình tiếng anh kém quá, hiểu loáng thoáng vậy.

----------


## thuanbk

Cấu tạo cáp fiber thường có 3 lớp từ trong ra:
1. Lõi: tùy nhu cầu sử dụng mà được làm từ gì, để dẫn sáng bình thường thì chất liệu của nó thường là silica, bước sóng có thể dẫn từ 400 - 1700nm, hoặc có thể tráng (doped) với các loại chất liệu khác như germanium (Ge), Eribium (Er), hoặc Ytterbium (Yb+) tùy mục đích nhu cầu sử dụng.
2. Silicone đệm bao quanh lõi. ( laser UV dùng chất liệu khác)
3. Vỏ làm từ Polyamide. (laser UV dùng chất liệu khác)

----------

h-d

----------


## GORLAK

> Quên mất!
> Hôm rồi có đọc một tài liệu của tụi khoai. Bảo rằng muốn ghép công suất của các nguồn laser phải có mạch điều khiển cho nó đồng phase. Vì laser là dạng sóng, nên lý thuyết là nếu nghịch phase thì nó sẽ cân bằng năng lượng & sẽ triệt tiêu. Nên khi ghép cần phải được control sao cho nó phát đồng phase.
> 
> Hic! Trình tiếng anh kém quá, hiểu loáng thoáng vậy.


Bên trong bộ ghép tia e có nó có kèm theo 1 bộ Q-Switch, làm việc đồng bộ pha của ngõ ra luôn bác.

----------


## CBNN

con diode 25W 915nm của e dây fiber 2m phi 102um nhỏ như sợi tóc . 


em thấy bộ dây truyền dẫn này 1.2mm  là quá to rồi chắc dài quá lên to vậy cho bền . Chứ em thấy con diode 500w mà core fiber cũng chỉ có  150um .

khoe chơi mấy cái scanhead

----------

h-d

----------


## thuhanoi

Lên máy chắc dư 1 cái scan head  :Big Grin: 
Cáp của cụ nó trần trụi vậy thôi à

----------


## hanasimitai

Nói tóm lại là các bác éo hiểu gì về laze cả. 3 ông amater nói chuyện với nhau. Vậy thì tính chuyện kiếm xèng từ cái bộ laze mà các bác cứ bảo nó là fiber đi.

----------


## h-d

> em đang chờ bác Gamo test rổ kính hội tụ của bác ấy đây! với lại trông chờ bác h-d quay cai clip bảo vệ phản xạ ngược


Rất tiếc là clip đó mình xóa và cất nguồn phát. Mình ko nói chơi. Tin hay ko tùy các bác thôi.

----------

thuanbk

----------


## thuanbk

> Rất tiếc là clip đó mình xóa và cất nguồn phát. Mình ko nói chơi. Tin hay ko tùy các bác thôi.


ai k tin chứ mình tin bác h-d nói k sai về vấn đề này vì dù sao mình cũng đã qua kiểm chứng thực tế rồi.

----------

h-d

----------


## GORLAK

Đã có thông tin kiểm chứng phản xạ ngược nó cắt, bác chetaocnc vào xác nhận nhé.

@hanasimitai: thấy bác nói có vẻ rành laser, bác show hay chém gió vài câu cho ae mở mang đầu óc nào.

----------


## nzhuhu

> Nói tóm lại là các bác éo hiểu gì về laze cả. 3 ông amater nói chuyện với nhau. Vậy thì tính chuyện kiếm xèng từ cái bộ laze mà các bác cứ bảo nó là fiber đi.


Anh nói đúng quá, em không biết gì về laser cả, đó là sự thật. Nhưng được cái em ko có mắc cở và mặt rất dày để hỏi những điều tưởng chừng nó là điều căn bản nhất, chỉ mong một ai đó là thầy hay là người có kinh nghiệm sẽ chỉ dạy mình vì sự ngu dốt của em. Đó là sự thật, em ko nói khích hay có ý gì khác, học sách vở làm sao bằng học từ người có nhiều kinh nghiệm như anh. Mong anh giúp đỡ thêm.

----------

mr.fun

----------


## GORLAK

> Nói tóm lại là các bác éo hiểu gì về laze cả. 3 ông amater nói chuyện với nhau. Vậy thì tính chuyện kiếm xèng từ cái bộ laze mà các bác cứ bảo nó là fiber đi.


Chém gió như đúng rồi, nguyên cái topic này chả thấy bác nói đc cái gì ra hồn.

----------

h-d

----------


## chetaocnc

> Đã có thông tin kiểm chứng phản xạ ngược nó cắt, bác chetaocnc vào xác nhận nhé.
> 
> @hanasimitai: thấy bác nói có vẻ rành laser, bác show hay chém gió vài câu cho ae mở mang đầu óc nào.


đúng là nó bảo vệ rất tốt hàng G7 có khác nhưng chỉ là vô tình anh em k nên cố tình thử k tốt đâu :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lơ bác hanasimitai đi các bác ợ, lần nào bác ấy cũng vào chém cho war rồi lặn chứ có chia sẻ hay trình bày phản bác gì đâu. Em quen rồi, các bác cũng như vây để 1-2 lần sau bác ấy tự rút kinh nghiệm khi giao tiếp với cộng đồng.

----------

GORLAK, h-d

----------


## phuongmd

Anh em đừng phí sức với hentai làm gì nữa , hắn cố tình nói như thế và làm như thế để cho tất cả anh em khẳng định điều Mark Twain nói luôn luôn đúng .



Nhắc lại lần nữa đi chổ khác chơi đi bác Hentai , đầu cần đổi cái nick từ marl sang hentai làm gì cho nó bất ngờ ... toàn ba láp ba xàm lên thợ bậc 4 tốn tiền người khác dễ sợ.... về nhà chơi với sợi dây thun đi ( dây chun ngoài bắc hay nói )

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...#ixzz4Uzp6NKDj

----------

h-d

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nói tóm lại là các bác éo hiểu gì về laze cả. 3 ông amater nói chuyện với nhau. Vậy thì tính chuyện kiếm xèng từ cái bộ laze mà các bác cứ bảo nó là fiber đi.


Có cái quái gì, cũng tợ tợ như xe máy gọi là xe hung đa hay airblade gọi là xe ga thôi, còn cụ hana quái gì có đưa ra được cái cục gì chứng tỏ cụ hiểu vấn đề đi chứ, như vậy mọi người mới trọng nhá  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Comedown đi các bác!
Anh em ta không biết thì cứ trao đổi kiểu không biết, chuyên gia thì trao đổi kiểu chuyên gia.
Bác ấy học lóm không được, nên nói khích mình ấy mà.

----------

h-d, thuhanoi

----------


## phuongmd

Hôm qua Dũng HD thông báo test thử ko cắt đc metal buồn quá. Lúc đầu dự định làm fake IPG laser EZCad nhưng kiểu này coi xong. 
Vậy nên bộ này các bác có thể làm theo mấy cách sau để xài.:
1. Để cắt chạy XY chỉ bật on/off xài Mach3, chế độ cắt continuos hay pulse thì setup với soft của hãng, cái này chưa có soft và ko có tài liệu nên chưa code được. Ứng dụng cắt gì cho ông NamCnc tìm hiểu. 
2. Chạy với soft EZCad và card cần chế mạch DAC 8 bit vì card này output mức năng lượng qua 8 ngõ ra cổng DB25 và 1 chân latch, đầu ra của mạch DAC nhét vào chân 2 và 6 của DB26. 
Những chân alarm từ DB26 có thể nối với đầu vào alarm của card. Card này có 4 ngõ alarm tổ hợp thành 16 trạng thái.
3. Dùng card Anywell708 cần có mạch chuyển PWM to DC. 
Cách 2 và 3 cần thêm 1 con khuếch đại như OP07. 
4. Để tủ ngắm chơi, thỉnh thoảng bắn chuột, gà, chó mèo cho vui.

----------

CKD, emptyhb, Gamo, GORLAK, h-d, thuanbk, thuhanoi

----------


## h-d

anh em cứ coi như không có bác hanasimitai kia đi, cứ bàn luận những gì thấy cần thiết

----------


## Nam CNC

bác ếch , xóa bài của hentai trong cái mục này giúp cái , hentai dịch ra tiếng việt là thằng cha này có xu hướng mại d...m biến thái lắm , cỡ Minh béo chứ chằng chơi.

đâu còn có đó , kiểu gì cũng xài được , ngày xưa nhìn cái máy cnc có mơ đâu , giờ thì cnc phổ cập lắm , máy gỗ còn ăn sắt được thì cái nguồn laser 60W này lo gì không cắt được .... mà cắt gì đây ta. hehehe

----------


## h-d

> bác ếch , xóa bài của hentai trong cái mục này giúp cái , hentai dịch ra tiếng việt là thằng cha này có xu hướng mại d...m biến thái lắm , cỡ Minh béo chứ chằng chơi.
> 
> đâu còn có đó , kiểu gì cũng xài được , ngày xưa nhìn cái máy cnc có mơ đâu , giờ thì cnc phổ cập lắm , máy gỗ còn ăn sắt được thì cái nguồn laser 60W này lo gì không cắt được .... mà cắt gì đây ta. hehehe


Làm khối việc cụ Nam ơi, em là em khoái bộ này cực hehe vì nó đúng mục đích và yêu cầu em đang cần

----------


## h-d

> Bên trong bộ ghép tia e có nó có kèm theo 1 bộ Q-Switch, làm việc đồng bộ pha của ngõ ra luôn bác.


muốn dùng Q-Switch lại phát sinh thêm bộ RF cũng nhiều vấn đề các bác ạ, em cứ đơn giản nguyên thủy là chiến đấu luôn. Q-switch em có mấy bộ nhưng chắc không nghiên cứu cho em này, trình google nên cứ mặc định dùng, hóng các cao nhân học tập tiếp

----------


## thuhanoi

> Làm khối việc cụ Nam ơi, em là em khoái bộ này cực hehe vì nó đúng mục đích và yêu cầu em đang cần


Tưởng cụ hd xếp vào tủ rồi chứ, vậy thì còn vui. Cụ nào xếp ngăn tủ không dùng bán lại mình mua thêm bộ cho bỏ tức  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

> Tưởng cụ hd xếp vào tủ rồi chứ, vậy thì còn vui. Cụ nào xếp ngăn tủ không dùng bán lại mình mua thêm bộ cho bỏ tức


Em test xong cất đi để lên máy. Nó đúng mục đích của em mà. Giờ đến ra tết là có máy dụng rồi. Mọi thứ đã đầy đủ. Chờ mỗi em này về.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

> bác ếch , xóa bài của hentai trong cái mục này giúp cái , hentai dịch ra tiếng việt là thằng cha này có xu hướng mại d...m biến thái lắm , cỡ Minh béo chứ chằng chơi.
> 
> đâu còn có đó , kiểu gì cũng xài được , ngày xưa nhìn cái máy cnc có mơ đâu , giờ thì cnc phổ cập lắm , máy gỗ còn ăn sắt được thì cái nguồn laser 60W này lo gì không cắt được .... mà cắt gì đây ta. hehehe



muốn xóa nó trước tiên chị "Năm" phải chỉnh lại bài của mình nhanh nhanh, cấm kỵ nhắc một cái tên cụ thể nào và đặc biệt là tên nó đang hot  :Smile: 

mấy ae lo gì nguồn này không có việc, chẳng qua là nó chưa đủ đồ thôi.

thanks

----------


## hoahong102

> Hôm qua Dũng HD thông báo test thử ko cắt đc metal buồn quá. Lúc đầu dự định làm fake IPG laser EZCad nhưng kiểu này coi xong. 
> Vậy nên bộ này các bác có thể làm theo mấy cách sau để xài.:
> 1. Để cắt chạy XY chỉ bật on/off xài Mach3, chế độ cắt continuos hay pulse thì setup với soft của hãng, cái này chưa có soft và ko có tài liệu nên chưa code được. Ứng dụng cắt gì cho ông NamCnc tìm hiểu. 
> 2. Chạy với soft EZCad và card cần chế mạch DAC 8 bit vì card này output mức năng lượng qua 8 ngõ ra cổng DB25 và 1 chân latch, đầu ra của mạch DAC nhét vào chân 2 và 6 của DB26. 
> Những chân alarm từ DB26 có thể nối với đầu vào alarm của card. Card này có 4 ngõ alarm tổ hợp thành 16 trạng thái.
> 3. Dùng card Anywell708 cần có mạch chuyển PWM to DC. 
> Cách 2 và 3 cần thêm 1 con khuếch đại như OP07. 
> 4. Để tủ ngắm chơi, thỉnh thoảng bắn chuột, gà, chó mèo cho vui.


EM là em tin mỗi bác, mà bác nói chưa làm được cho cắt XY với chế độ continuos, tức là chỉ cắt được đường nối liền liên tục thì quả này anh em cất tủ hết luôn
cắt da như em cũng cần chỗ cắt chỗ không, BÁC CHO EM HỎI CHÍNH XÁC LÀ CHƯA CÓ CÁCH DÙNG MẠCH CHINA ĐIỀU KHIỂN NÓ CẮT AH?

----------


## GORLAK

Mình nghĩ nếu muốn chế thành máy cắt thì dùng bỏad khiển dùng cho máy CO2 ấy ah, nó chạy kiểu CW chắc đc.

----------

hoahong102

----------


## chetaocnc

xài được hay không được là do người xài vào mục đích gì thôi! chứ em đảm bảo là nó xài được  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

hoahong102

----------


## phuongmd

> EM là em tin mỗi bác, mà bác nói chưa làm được cho cắt XY với chế độ continuos, tức là chỉ cắt được đường nối liền liên tục thì quả này anh em cất tủ hết luôn
> cắt da như em cũng cần chỗ cắt chỗ không, BÁC CHO EM HỎI CHÍNH XÁC LÀ CHƯA CÓ CÁCH DÙNG MẠCH CHINA ĐIỀU KHIỂN NÓ CẮT AH?


- Đối với Mach3 bác chỉ cần có công tắc ON/OFF như mọi người vừa test là chạy chỗ có chỗ không là được rồi. 
Ý mình chỗ này bác: Chế độ phát Continuos hoặc Pulse phải cấu hình trên PC (cái này thay đổi công suất trung bình đầu cắt) với soft của Integra-Soft, nhưng giờ soft cũng ko có, format của lệnh cũng ko biết luôn, vì thế chạy theo kiểu mặc định thì cũng ko biết mạnh yếu thế nào cả, nhỡ nó dưới 50% pulse thì cũng khổ á. Hy vọng nó để mặc định Continous

----------

hoahong102

----------


## hoahong102

> - đối với mach3 bác chỉ cần có công tắc on/off như mọi người vừa test là chạy chỗ có chỗ không là được rồi. 
> ý mình chỗ này bác: Chế độ phát continuos hoặc pulse phải cấu hình trên pc (cái này thay đổi công suất trung bình đầu cắt) với soft của integra-soft, nhưng giờ soft cũng ko có, format của lệnh cũng ko biết luôn, vì thế chạy theo kiểu mặc định thì cũng ko biết mạnh yếu thế nào cả, nhỡ nó dưới 50% pulse thì cũng khổ á. Hy vọng nó để mặc định continous


thank bác nhiệt tình giải đáp
vậy mà em cứ tưởng! :d mục tiêu của em chỉ là thay 2 cái bóng co2 china, máy em là máy china đóng gói có sắn bộ điều khiển china Smartcut rồi ko phải dùng mach3

----------


## chetaocnc

anh em nào muốn nó chạy ở chế độ Continuos thì nối chân 16 với chân số 24 nhé! em test rồi

----------

h-d, Nam CNC, phuongmd, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> anh em nào muốn nó chạy ở chế độ Continuos thì nối chân 16 với chân số 24 nhé! em test rồi


Bác Phương để chế đọ xung mới làm laser gun được chứ. Cái nguồn mình nó nóng đỏ cái dây - vậy nó đang ở chế độ xung hay liên ục vậy mấy bác

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bác Phương để chế đọ xung mới làm laser gun được chứ. Cái nguồn mình nó nóng đỏ cái dây - vậy nó đang ở chế độ xung hay liên ục vậy mấy bác


cho cái video xem thử anh ơi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi video chi nữa bác - nó cháy mất cái đầu dây rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hanasimitai

Cả thằng bán lẫn thằng mua còn éo phân biệt nỗi laze diode hay là fiber mà cứ bày đặt.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bom A bom H bom nguyên tử ấy mà - có khỉ gì đâu mà câu với chữ  :Big Grin: 
trên đây toàn anh em nông dân yêu công nghệ không hà, bác thông thái nhào vô chi cho nó vấy bẩn kiến thức của bác vậy ?

----------


## Diyodira

> Cả thằng bán lẫn thằng mua còn éo phân biệt nỗi laze diode hay là fiber mà cứ bày đặt.


la gì thì kệ ae, bác la kiểu ngôn ngữ thế này xem có đáng chen vào đây không, còn lại bác nên đi kiểm tra thần kinh, có lẻ bác đang bị xì trét chăng or trầm cảm nặng rồi đấy, nên nghĩ ngơi một thời gian rồi quay lại chơi với ae, khuyên bác chân tình.

thanks

----------


## CKD

Theo nội quy, chủ thread có quyền yêu cầu MOD hổ trợ dọn dẹp mọi bài viết mà mình không mong muốn.

Bác chủ đâu rồi, lên tiếng.

----------

h-d

----------


## hanasimitai

Các pro cho em xin hỏi 01 câu hơi ngu một tí, cái nguồn laze này người ta gọi là laze diode hay là laze fiber?

----------


## chetaocnc

thôi kệ bác ấy đi anh em tiếp tục chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cũng như kiến thức đi! tiện em khoe chút tài sản  :Big Grin:  mới thêm một con nhỏ em nó thực sự mới là fiber

----------


## GORLAK

Ê cái con vàng kia hàng chất ah nha

----------


## chetaocnc

> Ê cái con vàng kia hàng chất ah nha


 :Big Grin:  kaka nhỏ mà có võ  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chetao nghiện nặng rồi  :Big Grin:  
Té ra bọn "Tây" nó cũng có dịch vụ sửa cáp nhé:
http://goldtechnic.com/laser-fiber-r...st600f-fibers/

----------


## Luyến

Các bác thử hỏi lại mấy bác bên viễn thông xem. Họ có máy có thể hàn đựoc dây cáp quang á. Em nghĩ là dây này và dây viễn thông cũng giông nhau.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Các bác thử hỏi lại mấy bác bên viễn thông xem. Họ có máy có thể hàn đựoc dây cáp quang á. Em nghĩ là dây này và dây viễn thông cũng giông nhau.


Hi, hình như đứt ngang có khi dể xử lý hơn ---> nhờ mấy ông đó hàn lại. Còn hư đầu mấy ổng không có mà thay.
Cảm nhận: sợi cáp thì mềm dẻo uốn cong được nhưng cái đoạn đầu mình thấy nó cứng và giòn

----------


## secondhand

> Nói tóm lại là các bác éo hiểu gì về laze cả. 3 ông amater nói chuyện với nhau. Vậy thì tính chuyện kiếm xèng từ cái bộ laze mà các bác cứ bảo nó là fiber đi.


Hôm nay mới đọc được cm này, thật đắng lòng khi cả diễn đàn éo bằng 1 tên biến thái hentai  :Frown: (

----------


## h-d

> Theo nội quy, chủ thread có quyền yêu cầu MOD hổ trợ dọn dẹp mọi bài viết mà mình không mong muốn.
> 
> Bác chủ đâu rồi, lên tiếng.


BQT xóa mấy bài bơm kích không xây dựng của bác hèn tài giúp em với, thực sự nghĩ bác này hơi hâm thì đúng hơn, mặt dầy quá

----------

chetaocnc, thuhanoi

----------


## h-d

> thôi kệ bác ấy đi anh em tiếp tục chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cũng như kiến thức đi! tiện em khoe chút tài sản  mới thêm một con nhỏ em nó thực sự mới là fiber
> Đính kèm 30372


YLP 20w hàng ngon đấy,Đức sịn, máy khắc kim loại là số 1, trong các loại nguồn mình biết thì hàng này là đỉnh nhất............không lẽ em lôi hết ra bán kakaka

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hôm nay mới đọc được cm này, thật đắng lòng khi cả diễn đàn éo bằng 1 tên biến thái hentai (





> BQT xóa mấy bài bơm kích không xây dựng của bác hèn tài giúp em với, thực sự nghĩ bác này hơi hâm thì đúng hơn, mặt dầy quá


Hi,cũng vui thôi mà, bác ấy là chứng tích giải thích vì sao VN ta không có cái gì đem tiền về ngoài việc bán rẻ tài nguyên, lúa gạo và xuất khẩu lao động giá rẻ  :Big Grin:

----------

h-d

----------


## secondhand

> Hi, hình như đứt ngang có khi dể xử lý hơn ---> nhờ mấy ông đó hàn lại. Còn hư đầu mấy ổng không có mà thay.
> Cảm nhận: sợi cáp thì mềm dẻo uốn cong được nhưng cái đoạn đầu mình thấy nó cứng và giòn


Ruột cáp quang thì từ đích đến ngọn như nhau, phần 2 đầu cứng là được gia cố phần vỏ cho dễ lấp ráp. Cáp của bác nếu chỉ hư phần đầu, bác ra đường tìm mấy ông lấp cáp quang (vit teo) lang thang ngó cột điện, chở theo cái thùng đồ nghề thì kéo vào lề, bảo nó móc đồ nghề ra phùm 1 phát thẳng rang, cho hắn 1 xị là rộng rãi rùi. Bác mà cắt tay thì có hết cọng cáp cũng chưa chắc sài được.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ruột cáp quang thì từ đích đến ngọn như nhau, phần 2 đầu cứng là được gia cố phần vỏ cho dễ lấp ráp. Cáp của bác nếu chỉ hư phần đầu, bác ra đường tìm mấy ông lấp cáp quang (vit teo) lang thang ngó cột điện, chở theo cái thùng đồ nghề thì kéo vào lề, bảo nó móc đồ nghề ra phùm 1 phát thẳng rang, cho hắn 1 xị là rộng rãi rùi. Bác mà cắt tay thì có hết cọng cáp cũng chưa chắc sài được.


Rồi, OK mình sẽ thử

----------


## chetaocnc

> YLP 20w hàng ngon đấy,Đức sịn, máy khắc kim loại là số 1, trong các loại nguồn mình biết thì hàng này là đỉnh nhất............không lẽ em lôi hết ra bán kakaka


hihi bác tinh quá nói phát trúng ngay. rướt em nó nữa em khô máu luôn rồi đây :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

Vẽ lại thêm chân 15 bật tắt về trạng thái Standby. Cho phép bật tắt ngay lập tức không delay 3 giây như khi bật nguồn. Thế này là chạy cắt linh tinh được rồi.
(em bận quá chưa thử, các bác thử giúp nhé)

----------

CBNN, CKD, emptyhb, h-d, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

> Vẽ lại thêm chân 15 bật tắt về trạng thái Standby. Cho phép bật tắt ngay lập tức không delay 3 giây như khi bật nguồn. Thế này là chạy cắt linh tinh được rồi.
> (em bận quá chưa thử, các bác thử giúp nhé)


thêm chút thông tin là input 3v là em nó đã 100% công suất rồi nhé các bác

----------

CKD, emptyhb, foxnguyen, h-d, thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

Cái cáp quang này có tương thích với máy không mấy bác?

----------


## CKD

Thử thôi bác ơi.
Về lý thuyết thì mọi cáp quang đều dẫn quang. Mà nó có tối ưu hay không thì không rỏ được  :Smile: 

Mấy sợi thế này, trong ruột nó có rất nhiều sợi nhỏ ghép lại.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Bác cho hỏi cái vòng phi 60 đó, có tác dụng gì vậy?

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì cái này dùng để chiếu sáng. Nguồn sáng là đèn halogen, qua gương phản xạ & thấu kính.

Cái vòng to to là nơi ánh sáng thoát ra. Vòng này có ốc ký, cố định vào lens máy ảnh hoặc camera

----------

inhainha

----------


## vufree

Mọi Người cho Mình hỏi thăm cái thông tin model của cục laser 60W này in chỗ nào trên thân máy vậy nhỉ? Mình tìm mãi không ra. Cám ơn

----------


## CKD

Có vài hình ảnh lụm từ net về con diode laser, có thể sẽ rất giống với cái mà mọi người đang có.



 



Trong lòng của nó có rất nhiều diode nới song song với nhau để răng công suất (gọi là diod bar hay diod aray).
Mỗi con sẽ kết nối với một sợi fiber optic để dẩn ra bộ ghép quang bên ngoài.

Trong một sô loại, bên trong diod đã có thấu kính chỉnh tia & lăng kích ghép quang, khi output chỉ qua một sợi fiber optic duy nhất.

nguồn Мощный лазерный диод 20-30Вт. Вопросы по возможностям.

Còn cái ảnh này, chắc cụ Gà thấy quen nè

----------


## CKD

Cụ nào có can đảm làm cái clip vầy để anh em mở rộng tầm mắt ạ.

----------


## nzhuhu

Mình có câu hỏi ngoài lề mong anh em giải thích dùm mình với. Lý dao tại sao mà ống phóng laser co2 phải là thủy tinh, mình ko thể làm bằng nguyên liệu khác sao, như là kim loại hay nhựa.

----------


## CKD

Loại rẻ tiền mới là thuỷ tinh.
CO² laser có nhiều loại lắm.

----------


## h-d

> Cái cáp quang này có tương thích với máy không mấy bác?


cái này của đèn halogen bác ơi

----------

inhainha

----------


## h-d

> Mọi Người cho Mình hỏi thăm cái thông tin model của cục laser 60W này in chỗ nào trên thân máy vậy nhỉ? Mình tìm mãi không ra. Cám ơn


ở tem sau máy phần cáp quang đó bác. có tháng năm SX và S/N.  cái MFG P/N "I8A-810-60S" là model đó

----------

vufree

----------


## thuhanoi

> ở tem sau máy phần cáp quang đó bác. có tháng năm SX và S/N.  cái MFG P/N "I8A-810-60S" là model đó


Chắc có lẻ bác ấy hỏi về cái modul diod

----------

h-d, vufree

----------


## chetaocnc

con diode dùng trong hệ thống này là con 0135-0390 

sao thấy mấy hôm nay im re vậy anh em

----------

vufree

----------


## h-d

Thêm cái ảnh diode cho sinh động, tuyệt đối không được đụng chạm tháo sợi cáp mầu tím nhé các bác. trong máy có 1 diot định vị, khi khởi động nó sáng. có bác nào tìm cách kích nó sáng khi ở chế độ chờ không??? không lẽ chích dây nối ra ngoài...có đèn đó rất tiện mà chưa rảnh để mò mẫu.

----------


## h-d

> con diode dùng trong hệ thống này là con 0135-0390 
> 
> sao thấy mấy hôm nay im re vậy anh em


bác chế tạo máy đo chính xác là 3v max công suất đạt 60w không? mình không có máy đo tù mù quá

----------


## laserdesign

Có ai chia lại cho em một bộ được không ạ nếu được vài bộ thì quá tốt

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có ai chia lại cho em một bộ được không ạ nếu được vài bộ thì quá tốt


Bác liên hệ  0902734458 David nhé

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bác liên hệ  0902734458 David nhé


hihi anh ơi mới được bơm máu rồi nên chưa bán vội anh ơi! con này anh em làm máy hàn IC di động thì tuyệt  :Big Grin:  biệt đội của em vẫn còn như cũ :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

Cụ chetaocnc trả lời cho mình câu hỏi trên với. Cụ đo áp cấp vào 3v là ra 60w rồi à

----------


## chetaocnc

> Cụ chetaocnc trả lời cho mình câu hỏi trên với. Cụ đo áp cấp vào 3v là ra 60w rồi à


3v là max công suất rồi anh nhé hoặc nếu anh là date 2010 anh chỉ cần nhìn dòng tiêu thụ của diode là biêt nó max công suất hay không à diode 1 dòng khoản gần 43A diode2 gần 44A là coi như max công suất date 2008 sẽ ăn dòng cao hơn vì diode đời cũ hơn khoản 53A.Còn các bác muốn tự thử nghiệm chỉ cần đưa áp vào từ từ đến khi nào dòng tiêu thụ của diode không tăng được nữa đó chính là điểm max công suất

----------

h-d, Nam CNC

----------


## inhainha

> 3v là max công suất rồi anh nhé hoặc nếu anh là date 2010 anh chỉ cần nhìn dòng tiêu thụ của diode là biêt nó max công suất hay không à diode 1 dòng khoản gần 43A diode2 gần 44A là coi như max công suất date 2008 sẽ ăn dòng cao hơn vì diode đời cũ hơn khoản 53A


Không lẽ bộ này nó lên đến 80W  :Big Grin:  ? Hôm bữa khi test thì mình kéo lên quá 4V nó mới báo còi quá tải. Từ 3V đến 4V nó khác biệt lắm, cháy ầm ầm.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Không lẽ bộ này nó lên đến 80W  ? Hôm bữa khi test thì mình kéo lên quá 4V nó mới báo còi quá tải. Từ 3V đến 4V nó khác biệt lắm, cháy ầm ầm.


cùng 1 model nhưng 2 đời khác nhau chút ít anh dòng này k có 80w chỉ tại date 2008 diode công nghệ cũ hơn nên hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng thấp hơn. anh em nào có cục date 2008 chụp hình dùm em con diode với 2 con của em date 2010

----------


## h-d

> cùng 1 model nhưng 2 đời khác nhau chút ít anh dòng này k có 80w chỉ tại date 2008 diode công nghệ cũ hơn nên hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng thấp hơn. anh em nào có cục date 2008 chụp hình dùm em con diode với 2 con của em date 2010


hình gửi trên là diode 2010 đó bác

----------


## inhainha

> cùng 1 model nhưng 2 đời khác nhau chút ít anh dòng này k có 80w chỉ tại date 2008 diode công nghệ cũ hơn nên hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng thấp hơn. anh em nào có cục date 2008 chụp hình dùm em con diode với 2 con của em date 2010


Bác test kéo tối đa lên 4V rồi đo thử xem nó lên được bao nhiêu W vậy?

----------


## chetaocnc

> hình gửi trên là diode 2010 đó bác


em cần hình con diode date 2008 anh ơi chứ 2 bộ của em toàn date 2010

----------


## h-d

cụ thuhanoi chụp hình đi, của cụ 2008

----------


## thuhanoi

> cụ thuhanoi chụp hình đi, của cụ 2008


Bộ đó đang nằm trên giá cách mặt đất 2000mm - nản nó rồi, té ra bộ xấu xí nhất đám có giá ghê ta  :Mad:

----------


## chetaocnc

bác vufree đâu chuột bạch cho anh em cái hình con diode 2008 đi bác ôm nhiều nhất nên chắc chắn có bộ  date 2008

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu không thì mình nhờ người khênh nó xuông chộp hình cho bác  :Big Grin:  - mà thư thư vài bữa nhé, tất niên hoài nên lười chút

----------


## foxnguyen

Diode 2008 đây mấy bác:



Diode tuong tự:

----------

chetaocnc, CKD, h-d, thuhanoi, vufree

----------


## chetaocnc

> Diode 2008 đây mấy bác:
> 
> 
> 
> Diode tuong tự:


thanks bác nhé vậy là đúng 2 đời nó xài diode ver  khác nhau rồi! một con 0135-0390G một con là 0135-0390 hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng khác nhau chút ít. Bác foxnguyen làm ơn test dùm khi cho 4v vào phải em nó ăn dòng 53A không ạ! với con diode rời bác còn con nào không chia lại cho em một con nghiên cứu  :Wink:  với lại công nhận con iphone của bác chụp hình đẹp

----------


## foxnguyen

> thanks bác nhé vậy là đúng 2 đời nó xài diode ver  khác nhau rồi! một con 0135-0390G một con là 0135-0390 hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng khác nhau chút ít. Bác foxnguyen làm ơn test dùm khi cho 4v vào phải em nó ăn dòng 53A không ạ! với con diode rời bác còn con nào không chia lại cho em một con nghiên cứu  với lại công nhận con iphone của bác chụp hình đẹp


mình không có cái đo cs nên botay bác ah, mình chụp bằng con Nikon P900, ehehe  :Wink: , ko phải iphone. mà con diode rời kiểu đó cũng kô còn con khác bác ah,
Cuối năm mổ bụng thêm con heo , mấy bác xem cho zui.  :Cool:

----------


## vufree

Hổm rày mạnh chậm quá không up hình được.

----------


## CKD

Ố là là!
YAG laser! Cụ foxnguyen sưu tầm nhiều laser quá nhể. Thèm  :Smile:

----------


## chetaocnc

> mình không có cái đo cs nên botay bác ah, mình chụp bằng con Nikon P900, ehehe , ko phải iphone. mà con diode rời kiểu đó cũng kô còn con khác bác ah,
> Cuối năm mổ bụng thêm con heo , mấy bác xem cho zui.


còn con nào ra 1064 không anh để em một con về chơi đi

----------


## foxnguyen

Mình có mấy con đủ để phá thui bác. Tại trình còn yếu, dân ngoại đạo nên phải để dành. Bác thông cảm. Ra năm chắc mua thêm bộ đo cs về nghịch chơi.  :Smile:

----------


## 1102

> Cái cáp quang này có tương thích với máy không mấy bác?


cái này là cáp sợi quang dùng làm đèn soi trong kính hiển vi, không lắp được vào nguồn của các bác được đâu. Loại này nó gồm nhiều sợi bên trong còn của các bác thì chỉ có 1 sợi duy nhất

----------

inhainha

----------


## vufree

Cám ơn Bác H-D và thuhanoi. Mình cũng đọc được dòng này nhưng tra trên website của hãng thì không thấy thông tin nên không biết có đúng dòng chữ này là model của Nó không.

----------


## h-d

> Cám ơn Bác H-D và thuhanoi. Mình cũng đọc được dòng này nhưng tra trên website của hãng thì không thấy thông tin nên không biết có đúng dòng chữ này là model của Nó không.


theo em nghĩ là hàng oem nên tên khác chút thôi bác Vũ

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

Cái board này làm gì các cụ nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

Cái mớ cáp quang từ diod ra nè các bác ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Gắn lại dư con ốc  :Wink:

----------


## h-d

> Cái board này làm gì các cụ nhỉ?


khả năng nó là mạch bảo vệ phản xạ

----------


## hoahong102

đã cao thủ nào cho chạy hoàn thiện để làm việc được chưa chia sẻ cho anh em lấy cảm hứng với, Dự án glavo của các cao thủ phía nam thế nào, dự án chạy xy với mạch china của các cao thủ phía bắc đến đâu rồi ah? em có 2 con mới khui thùng 1 con xem qua con còn lại thiếu đồ, thôi qua năm mới rồi quyết tâm ráp chạy xy...

----------


## Gamo

Em cho nó vào tủ khóa lại rùi, đợi có bác nào làm xong sẽ thỉnh giáo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Các bác trên đây mua về để cất tủ không à, nên ai cũng hoàn thành dự án hết rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các bác trên đây mua về để cất tủ không à, nên ai cũng hoàn thành dự án hết rồi.


dự án kế hoạch năm 2016 là mua dc về, sờ nắn và cất tủ :v

----------


## thuhanoi

Sợi cáp - đầu ok, theo tìm hiểu nó được mài với đĩa (film 3M) mài cỡ hạt 0.03micron tương đương P15000




Và đây đầu gãy cắt bằng dao chà sơ sơ với giấy nhám P2000 ( Ở Đà Nãng chỉ mua được tối đa P2000 thôi)

----------


## hoahong102

tưởng bác thu hanoi mua được cáp mới rồi thôi, 800k bác sửa đựoc chắc cũng hết gấp đôi

----------


## thuhanoi

> tưởng bác thu hanoi mua được cáp mới rồi thôi, 800k bác sửa đựoc chắc cũng hết gấp đôi


Ai bán cáp này 800k mình mua  :Big Grin: 
Cái này mới căng à, cáp này core 1,6mm lận, cố rọi lên xem nó có lõi nhỏ bên trong không. Thận trọng từng ly chứ không nó cháy cái đầu tia ra trên bộ nguồn phát thì toi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thêm hình ảnh con 40W.

----------


## tranminhlong

mình có 1 cái giống cái của bác CKD show hàng,mua đã lâu không có thời gian mày mò.bác nào máu mình để thanh lý cho .không biết vất xó nào nữa.

----------


## hoahong102

hôm qua đi  bãi thấy cả đống dây quang bán có 50k/sợi trông ngoài thì giống mà lõi hình như bé hơn, để mai kiểm tra lại

anh em cho hỏi đã có cao thủ nào ứng dụng được bộ laze này chưa, lâu quá thấy anh em im re???

----------


## thuhanoi

> hôm qua đi  bãi thấy cả đống dây quang bán có 50k/sợi trông ngoài thì giống mà lõi hình như bé hơn, để mai kiểm tra lại
> 
> anh em cho hỏi đã có cao thủ nào ứng dụng được bộ laze này chưa, lâu quá thấy anh em im re???


Ôh sao bác không mua giúp mình 2 sợi

----------


## Gamo

Oi, mua hết đi bác

----------


## hoahong102

để mai xem nó có giống ko, nếu giống mình mua hết chia anh em, ko chặt chém buôn bán gì đâu, mình mua có 1 sợi thôi, vì ngại cầm

----------


## thuhanoi

> để mai xem nó có giống ko, nếu giống mình mua hết chia anh em, ko chặt chém buôn bán gì đâu, mình mua có 1 sợi thôi, vì ngại cầm


Nếu giống càng tốt thay cho cái máy mình, còn không giống bác cũng lấy giúp mình 2 sợi ngâm cứu khoa học nhé. Cám ơn nhé

----------


## Gamo

Bác cứ xem mà ổn thì lấy giùm em 10 sợi nhe, thế nào mấy lão trong đây xài một thời gian cháy dây là khóc hết

----------


## h-d

lấy cho mình 5 sợi nhé lõi to bé sao cũng ok, chắc bác gặp loại mầu xanh nõn chuối. dây này đầu bé hơn.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tình hình rang rôi bác hoahong hè  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

mình công việc bù đầu, ko nhấc chận đi được, nhưng dặn chủ rồi...1-2 ngày tới nếu hốt được sẽ nhượng lại bác 1 bộ, vì còn mấy bác dặn nữa mà chỉ có tầm 5-6 bộ còn ổn, chứ nó vứt quăng quật hỏng hết, mà bác ở đâu cho xin tel vào inbox nhá...mà mình kiểm tra nó khá ổn đấy, chưa thử với nguồn, chỉ so sánh bằng mắt thôi, serial thì khác nhau, nhưng có vẻ cùng 1 mẹ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## tranhung123456

> Ai bán cáp này 800k mình mua 
> Cái này mới căng à, cáp này core 1,6mm lận, cố rọi lên xem nó có lõi nhỏ bên trong không. Thận trọng từng ly chứ không nó cháy cái đầu tia ra trên bộ nguồn phát thì toi


mách lẽo cho nè bác nhờ mấy tên đường dây cáp quang (viettel , vina ) tụi nó có máy cắt hàn cáp quang hàn thử xem sao
(nhà bác có sài cáp quang không chơi liều lấy kéo cắt sợi cáp ra rồi báo sự cố tụi nó đem máy tới cắt ra hàn lại 
ha ha ha

----------


## chetaocnc

lâu quá không vô bác hoahong cho em đặt 2 sợi lõi to với 2 sợi lõi nhỏ với nhé! thanks

----------


## hoahong102

thông số thấy ghi linh tinh ko hiểu: SIH 04CA 05M, D81569,St400E, 5M, made in japan
đại khái dài 5m,nhập năm 2014...còn lại nghi là dây hàn laze, và ko hiểu gì thêm
Chỗ bán cách chỗ mình 60km, Hôm trước lên thấy khá nhiều, ông lão nói 50K thấy rẻ quá sợ ko dùng được chỉ xem qua và mua 1 sợi về vì nghĩ ko đang nhiêu tiền, thấy anh em nhờ nên mình nhờ người xin số và dặn giữ cho, hôm nay lên gặp chỉ có chị xinh gái(chắc con gái), với một túi còn chục sợi và lên giá 200k/sợi, kiểm tra thì khoảng 5 sợi ok(nhìn ko bị sao, soi đèn pin đầu kia sáng), thôi mất công đi ôm về vậy, 1 củ cũng ko to lắm.
Như đã nói mình ko buốn bán, em giữ 1 sợi còn 4, ưu tiên bác thu hà nội, 1-2 sợi, bác H-D 1-2, sợi, Bac Gà mô, rồi đến bác chế tạo cnc xin chờ mình hỏi xem mấy ông kia mà chỉ càn 1 thì mình chuyển cho các bác. Giá 1 sợi là 200k+5lit xăng( hoặc có gì hay trao đổi thì tốt quá, mình thích trao đổi hơn)

----------

h-d, thuhanoi

----------


## s194

Chào các bác. Em làm về laser nhưng là laser trong y tế. Thấy các bác tranh luận khá sôi nổi nên em xin đưa một chút kiến thức theo em được hiểu. 

Bộ laser như post ở trang đầu là gồm phần nguồn, diode phát và sợi quang dẫn. Khác với máy em có dùng tinh thể để phát tia.

Sợi dây dẫn quang trong máy hàn, máy cắt khác nhiều so với dây quang viễn thông và các loại tia laser khác nhau thì sử dụng sợi quang khác nhau, do bước sóng khác nhau. Với mỗi bước sóng có một lớp mạ tương ứng để phản xạ, trong máy của em có 3 loại gương, một loại phản xạ bước sóng 532, một loại phản xạ 1064 và một loại vừa phản xạ 1064 vừa cho 532 đi qua.

Để biến đổi bước sóng từ 1064 sang 532 trong máy của em họ cho tia đi qua một tinh thể gắn với một đèn bán dẫn, tia đi ra sẽ có màu xanh lá của 532.

Câu hỏi của một bác tại sao bóng CO2 làm bằng thủy tinh vì theo em thủy tinh giữ khí và cách điện là tốt nhất. Nếu làm bằng kim loại thì rất khó hàn kín và nó sẽ dẫn điện, bóng CO2 cần có cao áp để phát tia sẽ nguy hiểm.

Nhân tiện em đang cần thay thế tay cầm trụy khủy (arm) của máy em bằng bộ dây và handpiece có điều chỉnh được spot size. Ngoài ra em cần bộ focus có thể căn chỉnh tiêu điểm (fiber port couplers) giống của thằng Thorlabs.

Xin được các bác chỉ giáo. Nếu các bác quan tâm em sẽ up ảnh bộ Nd:YAG của em và cả video cũng có.

----------

CKD, mr.fun, Tuanlm

----------


## emptyhb

cái đầu dây laser này phải sạch. mà em thấy quăng quật, không có bảo vệ 2 đầu liệu có dùng được không anh?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

đúng là nó vứt vạ vật kinh lắm, mình chỉ nhìn thấy đầu còn ngon soi 1 đầu nhìn đầu kia sáng, mà thêm thông tin là em nó hình như là 0,4 (nhiều khả năng bé hơn bộ đi theo máy), bác thu hànoi lấy 1 sợi còn lại 3...thêm nữa đây ko phải box mua bán, mình chỉ có ý chia lại...hy vọng MOD không BẮT PHẠT ;D

----------


## GORLAK

> Chào các bác. Em làm về laser nhưng là laser trong y tế. Thấy các bác tranh luận khá sôi nổi nên em xin đưa một chút kiến thức theo em được hiểu. 
> 
> Bộ laser như post ở trang đầu là gồm phần nguồn, diode phát và sợi quang dẫn. Khác với máy em có dùng tinh thể để phát tia.
> 
> Sợi dây dẫn quang trong máy hàn, máy cắt khác nhiều so với dây quang viễn thông và các loại tia laser khác nhau thì sử dụng sợi quang khác nhau, do bước sóng khác nhau. Với mỗi bước sóng có một lớp mạ tương ứng để phản xạ, trong máy của em có 3 loại gương, một loại phản xạ bước sóng 532, một loại phản xạ 1064 và một loại vừa phản xạ 1064 vừa cho 532 đi qua.
> 
> Để biến đổi bước sóng từ 1064 sang 532 trong máy của em họ cho tia đi qua một tinh thể gắn với một đèn bán dẫn, tia đi ra sẽ có màu xanh lá của 532.
> 
> Câu hỏi của một bác tại sao bóng CO2 làm bằng thủy tinh vì theo em thủy tinh giữ khí và cách điện là tốt nhất. Nếu làm bằng kim loại thì rất khó hàn kín và nó sẽ dẫn điện, bóng CO2 cần có cao áp để phát tia sẽ nguy hiểm.
> ...


Bóng laser CO2 thủy tinh là loại cơ bản hay dùng nhé bác, bóng cao cấp có chất lượng cao lại là bóng kim loại nhé, bác nên nghiên cứu thêm.

Laser bộ phát các bác đang thảo luận là loại 808nm, thuộc loại laser thể rắn, đc gom tia truyền dẫn qua sợi quang học là dây sợi thủy tinh. 

Tất cả đều có thể truyền dẫn thông qua sợi thủy tinh, chỉ là vấn đề chi phí, thiết kế.

----------

CKD, s194

----------


## tranminhlong

tình hình mình thấy bộ phát laser dạo này lặng gió quá,không sôm như hồi đầu.không biết đã có bác nào đưa máy vào ứng dụng cho công việc thực tế chưa hay vẫn chỉ nghiên cứu khoa học.
nghe nói có bác đã cho máy hoạt động để hàn mạch điện ?nếu đúng thế xin chia sẻ chút video hoạt động được không ạ?

----------


## phucthinh2112

có bác nào có phần mềm điều khiển nguồn phát laser fiber 60W Spectra-Physics IntegraSoft cho e xin với

----------


## phucthinh2112

em đang tìm phần mềm điều khiển nguồn phát laser fiber 60W Spectra-Physics IntegraSoft, có bác nào có cho em xin với

----------


## duykhanh36

Cảm ơn bác, hàng tốt, bài viết hay

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu rồi em lại lôi topic này lên.

Controller của em có manual như này, thì em phải xử lý ra sao để kết nối với bộ nguồn Spectra physic này ạ?

----------


## hoahong102

còn 2 bộ đang vứt xó, tính là cắt da mà chưa làm nổi, nghe dân đồn bạn cao thủ đã làm tương đối ổn dù tia ra vẫn còn to, nhưng ứng dụng cắt phi kim tương đối ổn
giờ máy lazer thanh lý rẻ quá nên thấy nản, hôm trước có người ga máy gần như mới 130W 2 đầu 1,6mx90 đầy đủ két làm lạnh...có 75củ, híc giờ hàn một cái khung mua phụ kiện cũng tốn mấy chục

----------


## emptyhb

Ngoài lề một chút, hôm nay em test được bộ gương lật. Hi vọng dự án với cái nguồn này sẽ thành công.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Gương lật bác kiếm ợ đâu ợ?

----------


## emptyhb

> Gương lật bác kiếm ợ đâu ợ?


Mua ve chai bác Gamo ơi. Nếu bác mua mới thì lúc nào cũng sẵn. Em không biết loại 1064nm dùng cho 808nm có bị sao không?

----------

Gamo, hoahong102

----------


## hoahong102

bao giờ thấy giương ve chai hoặc máy glavo ve chai phím anh phát tuấn nhá, đang mơ một con khắc hoa văn trên da, khắc XY thông thường vừa lâu vừa hại máy

----------


## hanasimitai

Đã lửa năm mà chưa lên cơm lên cháo dề. Tui dự là phải đến 2 năm cơ.

----------


## chetaocnc

ai muốn bộ gương lật cho bước sóng này liên hệ em

----------


## hoahong102

> ai muốn bộ gương lật cho bước sóng này liên hệ em


bác có thế kết hợp cho nó chạy được không, Nếu được mà giá hợp lý mình gửi cho bác

----------


## phuongmd

Con spectra chiếu vô đầu galvo em sợ không ổn, vì chùm tia nó tòe loe thì không thể lái được. Vậy nếu muốn chiếu được phải tạo ra chùm tia có chất lượng cao hơn: nhỏ hơn và song song.
Ai cũng biết điều này nhưng tìm được hệ thống sửa quang sai này chắc chết.
Đầu galvo thấy nhiều anh em có nhưng toàn những ông ủ mưa mỗi ông ôm 1 chiếc ít thấy bán, gần đây nghe thông tin thấy lão Gorlak với lão Hoài chế cháo CNC có giao dịch thành công 2 chiếc. Em túm được 1 chiếc (mượn) hehe.
Đầu của bọn quốc xã khắc thấy ngon lành các cụ.

Em đặt cái sơ đồ hàn dây đầu galvo ở đây nhé cho dễ tìm: http://www.scanlab.de/sites/default/...ine_7-14mm.pdf
Còn muốn chạy galvo này phải có card bác hoahong nhé. Còn card mua ở đâu thì sau 1 thời gian tìm hiểu, mua thử và tốn khá nhiều xèng do tụi TQ bán hàng bậy bạ, hiện nay em thấy link này bán card ok. Có cả usbkey, chạy EzCAD 2.5.3, mặc dù hàng clone, em mua về VN gồm ship giá 2tr - quá rẻ so với chính hãng cỡ 8tr. Link em để đây đỡ quên.
https://world.taobao.com/item/450425...97031.5.4HYl5S
Vậy đã, các cụ nào chiếu Spectra vô galvo làm clip cho ae chim ngửng cái nhé. Em hóng.

Show tấm hình con máy made in Văn môn phát mời các cụ xem.

----------

chetaocnc, CKD, emptyhb, Gamo, hoahong102, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Máy đẹp quá bác PhuơngMD ơi.

----------


## Gamo

Cố lên anh Phương Mại Dâm, bọn em hóng  :Wink:

----------


## emptyhb

> Cố lên anh Phương Mại Dâm, bọn em hóng


Anh Phương làm thế là xong rồi, chờ bác ấy up video thôi.

----------


## emptyhb

> Con spectra chiếu vô đầu galvo em sợ không ổn, vì chùm tia nó tòe loe thì không thể lái được. Vậy nếu muốn chiếu được phải tạo ra chùm tia có chất lượng cao hơn: nhỏ hơn và song song.
> Ai cũng biết điều này nhưng tìm được hệ thống sửa quang sai này chắc chết.
> Đầu galvo thấy nhiều anh em có nhưng toàn những ông ủ mưa mỗi ông ôm 1 chiếc ít thấy bán, gần đây nghe thông tin thấy lão Gorlak với lão Hoài chế cháo CNC có giao dịch thành công 2 chiếc. Em túm được 1 chiếc (mượn) hehe.


Em quyết tâm làm tới cùng, không thế bỏ cái này được  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoahong102

bác phương là độc cô trong vụ lazer rồi còn hóng ai giờ, Máy đẹp quá bác phương cho xing list vật tư cơ bản + giá đi

----------


## emptyhb

> bác phương là độc cô trong vụ lazer rồi còn hóng ai giờ, Máy đẹp quá bác phương cho xing list vật tư cơ bản + giá đi


Anh không dùng loại galvo này cho hệ 808nm được đâu. Nếu anh làm bóng C02 thì mua mới bên tàu bộ galvo thôi.

----------


## phuongmd

Video fiber em test đây cụ, em chờ bác emptyhd kết hợp Spectra với Galvo xem sao, rảnh em thử.


Sản phẩm thử đây

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác cho em hỏi cái đầu cable fiber này của nó là chuẩn kết nối gì ạ? có phải là SMA905 không?

----------


## vufree

Bác nào có manual con Spectra 60W này cho Mình xin với. File Download từ link Bác inhainha về không mở được. thanks

----------


## pmclub

Cho em hỏi

Em đang dùng nguồn laser này và 1 card điều khiền USBLMC_CUH_IPG_V1, dùng CON 4 của card.
Em muốn sử dụng chân Standby của nguồn laser. Và được thầy em chỉ là dùng chân Remark ( Start ) của Card nhưng hiện giờ chưa biết nối dây để điều khiển nhận và bắn tín hiệu thế nào. Mọi người vào giúp em nhé. Em chỉ là newbie thôi ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều.
Ps: Em có kèm theo manual của card phía dưới ạ. 

USBLMC_CUH_IPG_V1(4)_USB_IPGYLP卡使用说明.pdf

----------


## pmclub

> Bác nào có manual con Spectra 60W này cho Mình xin với. File Download từ link Bác inhainha về không mở được. thanks


Bác liên hệ để lại email em gửi cho nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

> Cho em hỏi
> 
> Em đang dùng nguồn laser này và 1 card điều khiền USBLMC_CUH_IPG_V1, dùng CON 4 của card.
> Em muốn sử dụng chân Standby của nguồn laser. Và được thầy em chỉ là dùng chân Remark ( Start ) của Card nhưng hiện giờ chưa biết nối dây để điều khiển nhận và bắn tín hiệu thế nào. Mọi người vào giúp em nhé. Em chỉ là newbie thôi ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều.
> Ps: Em có kèm theo manual của card phía dưới ạ. 
> 
> USBLMC_CUH_IPG_V1(4)_USB_IPGYLP卡使用说明.pdf


Bác mua sai loại bo mạch rồi. Bo này điều khiển power bằng 8 chân digital. Mà cái nguồn này nó lại dùng nguồn 0-4V để điều khiển năng lượng.

Giải pháp thì bác phải làm DAC, hoặc mua bob khác

----------


## pmclub

> Bác mua sai loại bo mạch rồi. Bo này điều khiển power bằng 8 chân digital. Mà cái nguồn này nó lại dùng nguồn 0-4V để điều khiển năng lượng.
> 
> Giải pháp thì bác phải làm DAC, hoặc mua bob khác


Cái này là tận dụng đồ có sẵn bác ạ. Đây lá sơ đồ đấu dây của em để điều khiển. Nếu muốn dùng thêm chân Standby 15 ở bên Analog thì cần nối dây thế nào ạ ? Còn chân Start 8 của COM 4 thì dùng ra sao ạ ? Bác chỉ giúp em nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

Chắc bạn nhầm lẫn gì đó, tài liệu bạn đưa lên tiếng trung, sao không tải bản tiếng anh. nó đã nói phần đó không phải đóng mở tia laser, mà dùng để cấp nguồn bằng  button cho nguồn laser thôi.




Tiện upload luôn file manual tiếng anh cho cái bo ezcad kia 

USB-IPGLMC.pdf

----------


## vanvulinh01

bài viết rất hay , tks thớt

----------


## pmclub

> Chắc bạn nhầm lẫn gì đó, tài liệu bạn đưa lên tiếng trung, sao không tải bản tiếng anh. nó đã nói phần đó không phải đóng mở tia laser, mà dùng để cấp nguồn bằng  button cho nguồn laser thôi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiện upload luôn file manual tiếng anh cho cái bo ezcad kia 
> 
> USB-IPGLMC.pdf


Em cảm ơn bác. Bác cho em hỏi thêm. 2 chân 10,11 này dùng để cấp nguồn. Vậy em có thể kết nối nó với cái laser để bắn xung điều khiển được không ạ ?

----------


## emptyhb

> Em cảm ơn bác. Bác cho em hỏi thêm. 2 chân 10,11 này dùng để cấp nguồn. Vậy em có thể kết nối nó với cái laser để bắn xung điều khiển được không ạ ?





> Bác mua sai loại bo mạch rồi. Bo này điều khiển power bằng 8 chân digital. Mà cái nguồn này nó lại dùng nguồn 0-4V để điều khiển năng lượng.
> 
> Giải pháp thì bác phải làm DAC, hoặc mua bob khác



Chỉ có giải quyết như vậy thôi bác ạ

----------


## pmclub

> Chỉ có giải quyết như vậy thôi bác ạ


Hic. Em cũng muốn vậy. Mà ông sếp em cứ đòi dùng CON4 bắn xung analog để điều khiển. Khổ hết sức mà.

----------


## pmclub

Cho em hỏi. Em dùng phần mềm EZCad để điều khiển cắt laser. Nguồn như thớt đăng. Bây giờ em muốn điều khiển theo chế độ 2 diode thì thiết lập thông số thế nào ạ ? Vì em thấy nếu chọn fiber laser thì hình như nó ko cho mình can thiệp thông số nhiều. Em chưa hiểu lắm. Các bác thông não giúp em với nhé. Em cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## pmclub

Cho em hỏi. Trong manual, chỗ interlock của REMOTE là jack 9 chân. Còn con của em là 15 chân DE. Vậy phải nối tắt thế nào ạ ?

----------


## tranminhlong

Cần mua vài bộ nguồn phát laser date 2010 (Thailand) còn đầy đủ phụ kiện đi kèm,bác nào có ới em và cho biết số lượng cụ thể luôn.
 Lần trước thấy có 1 bác "giấu mặt" ôm 15+2 con ngoài bác vufee ra,không biết bộ nguồn của bác đã vào việc chưa?nếu chưa có thể liên hệ với em.
 thanks !

----------


## edonguyen

Ôi mẹ ơi, nhìn vào chả hỉu gì cả........

----------


## pmclub

> Trên diễn đàn có khác nhiều bác mua loại nguồn này, mình lập mục này anh em cùng trao đổi cho tiện.
> 
> các thông số cơ bản: công suất 60w cho 2 modul diot ở trong máy. bước sóng 810un.
> hiện tại được biết có 2 phiên bản SX tại USA date 2008 và Thailand 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Một số chú ý cơ bản khi nhận hàng về.
> nên tháo ra kiểm tra lại xem có tụt jack và kiểm tra lại 2 ốc của cáp quang trong máy.
> ...




Cho em hỏi. Em không dùng đầu laser mà nối cáp dẫn vào bên trong hệ thống quét Galvo. Nhưng mỗi lần em mở nguồn đều báo lỗi Head Interlock, có cách nào khắc phục không ạ ? Em cảm ơn. Các bác giúp em với ạ, mong thử lắm rồi mà mãi chưa được.

----------


## kakalot

Chào các anh, em nhờ các anh trợ giúp về cái nguồn IPG này với ah.
Em mua nó ở bãi, đọc thông số thì điện 24VDC, bị cắt mất phần ống dẫn tia ra ngoài rồi, dây nguồn cấp thì có 5 dây như hình
Các anh có kinh nghiệm, nhìn hình có thể giúp em mấy vấn đề sau đc ko:

1. Phần dây quang bị cắt đứt rồi có thể nối ra để sử dụng đc ko?
2. Phần dây cấp nguồn có 5 dây thì em xem có 3 cặp,  Xam - Nâu là 1 cặp, Trắng - Vàng là 1 cặp và dây xanh lá là dây nối đất.
Em không tháo đc mạch ra để chụp lên trên, 1 cặp ở đây là chúng nó vào cùng chân nhau ah. Vậy mình cấp nguồn như nào các anh nhỉ?
Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## kakalot

Em cập nhật thêm ảnh mầu dây

----------


## kakalot

Em cập nhật thêm ảnh bo mạch nguồn

----------


## emptyhb

Cục nguồn IPG của bác bên trên thì gỡ linh kiện thôi nha, không phục hồi được nó đâu bác ạ

----------

